# Rose canyon poached Deer.



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

I was out in Rose Canyon in Herriman taking pictures and seen the hunter and called DWR.

We tried to find the hunter we found the deer he shot laying down a nice 4x4 here a pic..

DWR ended up finishing it off still had the arrow in it hopefully the pictures and the arrow we can nail the SOB.

It wouldn't be even a challenge to shot a deer up there in the Rut they **** near walk right up to you boy this guy is a real sportman how could you even take any pride in telling someone you got one you are a dirt bag in my eyes.

The bad thing about this is these kind of guy's will mess it up for the extended archery hunters and all hunters.

I've seen deer up there several times with arrows in them.
If any of you have more info call DWR.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

Where is Rose Canyon?


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

In Herriman.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

COOPERD said:


> Where is Rose Canyon?


On the west side of the Salt Lake Valley. It *ain't* part of the Extended Wasatch Front.

I've said it before, and I'll say it again. If you see something suspicious, or something just doesn't seem right, get pictures. Just about everyone has a cell phone with a camera. *DEER is the number to call.

I'm proud of ya Moose Hollow. I too hope that the UDWR nails the lowlife dirtbag SUMMBEECH.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I hope they nail the guy.


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

That makes me sick! Wtf? Even if they thought they were on the extended, ignorance of the boundry is no excuse!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

PaleHorse1 said:


> That makes me sick! Wtf? Even if they thought they were on the extended, ignorance of the boundry is no excuse!


If he thought he was hunting legally in the extended area, why would he abandon the buck and leave? He knew darn well what he was doing.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Were you allowed to keep it? Or did you even want it? In any case we're proud of you for doing what's right. Maybe you'll end up with a reward tag!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good on ya Dave. I know there's been a few you've called in. It's good to have your eyes out there!

Let us know if they nab the guy. :x


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Moose Hollow

Well done, at least he did not get to keep the deer.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

thataboy dave!!!


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Why? Why do people risk getting a felony conviction for a deer? Antlers? The thrill of it? I hope this guy gets a "trophy" criminal record and the thrill of big fines and jail time. This crap should be painfull.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Do you not have a picture of the arrow?


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

A couple of horseman road back and forth to track down the deer and they got to keep the deer DWR kept the antlers.

I just hope they nail him wished there was more we could do to nail these SOB.

Wished they would go back to having a poachers page like they do with child molester to let everyone know there faces,name and the low life they are.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

The DWR has the pictures, arrow, antlers and finger prints off the arrow and broadhead out of the deer it hit a bone.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

10yearquest said:


> Why? Why do people risk getting a felony conviction for a deer? Antlers? The thrill of it? I hope this guy gets a "trophy" criminal record and the thrill of big fines and jail time. This crap should be painfull.


This is a question that has haunted me for a few years now. Why? The impact is much bigger than one would realize, yet the decisions can be made in such a hasty manner that people tend to fail to follow the thought process and realize before pulling the trigger.

I tend to believe people are good, but make bad choices. I like to believe that. Why this person went out of his way to illegally kill this deer we may never know. He maybe a good, hard working individual that fell into a bad decision. As most know on here, I was wrapped up in a situation that left a black eye on me. I stood by one of my closest friends as he made a terrible decision. At the time I felt he was one of the most honest, hard working people I knew. There wasn't anything I wouldn't do for him, and vice/versa. The irony of it all is he is an incredible hunter. Still to this day I can't think of any reason why he would need to "cheat" to kill a nice deer. Between him and I several very nice deer have been successfully harvested. He has archery skills that most dream of. Locating a nice buck and putting it down comes natural. So what would cause someone like this to make such a poor decision?

I can come up with all the excuses in the world about what was going on in his life at the time. Excuses that might justify some of his actions. I can come up with excuses as to why I would stand by him. In the end they are just excuses. He made a poor judgement call. A good, hard working person made a bad choice. Everyone associated with him that day paid the price. This doesn't make him a bad person. It does magnify a moment of weakness, a moment of selfishness.

In the end, I hope we all can live and learn. Accept your mistakes and build on them, become better stronger person. It doesn't matter if you left a empty hull on the dike hunting ducks, accidently shot over your limit, or even bigger. Take those mistakes and learn from them and walk back out into the field a better sportsman.


----------



## UTarcher72 (May 31, 2011)

its crazy to me the overall risk you run if you poach. DWR can seize your weapons, your truck, your atv etc. anything on you they can seize and you lose it. Plus the huge fines and loss of future hunting rights its a huge legal mess. Really, i don't get it, is it worth all that to get a deer out of season or out of boundary? Maybe some of these poachers believe they can plead ignorant if they get caught. Some people just don't seem to care about our laws these days or the consequences.


----------



## johnboy (Nov 22, 2011)

My perception of the US hunting scene was that there would be little poaching, You seem to have plenty of enforcement ,peer pressure , large penalties.
It was only when the 3 Australians got caught in Idaho poaching Elk and i started googling poaching US that i realised ,there is problem in some areas
it seems a shame as again my perception of the US is that the game animals are fairly well managed 
That the animals are recognised as a valuable resource especially the meat and it shouldn't be wasted


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Poachers should be poached!


----------



## tirdypointbuck (Dec 1, 2011)

This sickens me. Finally got mad enough to sign up so I can post. I have a good friend who lives in Rose canyon and watches these deer all winter. He thinks this happens more often than we know. As Sportsmen, we need to band together and watch for suspicious activity. There's just not enough officers to patrol everywhere. With people willing to poach, it's our duty to get rid of the scumbags ruining it for the rest of us. REPORT ANYTHING SUSPICIOUS! My friend is watching for a 4x5 to show up in pictures on emails. It was a tall buck about 24" wide with deep forks and a split G3 on it's right side. It was with the same group of deer almost every day for 2 weeks and just disappeared a couple weeks ago. He's hoping it got excited chasing a doe and headed out of the country, but you never know. Rose is a great place to go see big deer with your kids, but things like this will make the extended in any part of the state be shut down. We all need to do our part. STOP THE IDIOTS!


----------

